# Tv led Daewoo Dwled-32hd, se apaga iluminación display.



## leonardo marquez (Mar 20, 2018)

Saludos a todo el foro. Me llego al taller este tv con la falla que despues de unos 20 minutos, se apaga la iluminacion del display. Procedi a reemplazar el driver de los led que es un mp3394s casi convencido que era el causante de la falla, pero resulto que nada cambio. Capacitores y tensiones normales. Estuve viendo como anular la proteccion de este integrado, y encontre un par de ideas, pero no funcionaron. Si alguien le paso y soluciono, desde ya muy agradecido.


----------



## djataru (Abr 6, 2018)

De fijo que un led de la retroiluminacion es el causante, tienes que desmontar la pantalla, mucho cuidado con el panel que es extremadamente delicado, llegaras a los leds, ahi debes de probar uno tras otro, puede que tengas suerte y sean sus conecciones que tenga una soldadura fria o los mismos conectores que no hacen buen contacto, si aun asi compruebas los leds como te dije antes y ves que uno no alumbra como debes ahi esta el fallo, yo les meto 3v con unos terminales terminado en agujas para raspar un poco la pintura blanca, suerte, y sobre todo OJO con el panel
Me olvide decirte, si ves que desmontar la pantalla por el tema del panello ves complicado, que te ayude un amigo que sepa o llama al servicio tecnico, mejor prevenir que lamentar.


----------



## leonardo marquez (Abr 8, 2018)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, tienes razón, desarmé el panel y efectivamente, dos led estaban en malas condiciones. Hace unos días atrás,, me aconsejaron, bajar el brillo de  la pantalla  y efectivamente, no se apagó más, pero para no dejarlo  así, procedí  a verificar si algún LED estaba en malas condiciones. Con esto dejo cerrado este tema y por solucionado. Gracias a los que respondieron.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 4, 2020)

Pregunto ya que está este tema aquí.
¿Alguien sabe que modelo de LED backlight lleva este modelo de TV?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 4, 2020)

Esos TV suelen usar los LED 2835
Habría que medir si son de 3V o 6V


----------

